# hey peeps



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

hi everyone just joined the boards and u all seem very welcoming so i thought id introduce myself.

my name is lee im 18 and ive been wieght training for about a year and a half when i left school and started at 12 stone and now im upto 16 stone. ive started getting into bodybuilding seriously about 6 months ago with a decent diet and a good training routine. ive just finished my first bulk. and im started my first cut as from tomorrow ready for the summer.

my goal is to get to a ripped 15 stone keeping as much muscle as possible for 8 weeks time.

i just started this routine last week

mon- chest, biceps and forearms

tue- 1 hour cardio and abs

wed- shoulders, calves and traps

thurs- 1 hour cardio and abs

friday- back,triceps

sat- rest day

sun- quads and hams

my stats are-

height- 6 5"

weight- 16 stone 3

biceps- 16" (grow u [email protected])

chest- 46"

calves- 17"

quads- 26"


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board LEBO2K4 

youve got good stats there mate,and gained very well

if i was u id say f**k the cutting,id keep bulking and cut next year

get as big as u can first.

cos if you cut ,your gonna lose size on the arms abit,im sure you dont want this?

for your size youd look good at 18 stone

but anyway welcome to the board,drop by anytime

steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

thx for the welcome steve.

i would continue to bulk but as its been my first bulk ive obviously gained a bit of fat aswell so i want to lose that bit extra fat then hopefully go for a long clean bulk.

also steve i was thinking of doing a 8 week cycle of 19 nor from the muscle chat store do you think that would be alright by itself or shud i stack something else with it.

thx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

your right ,bulking slowly is the best option,

the 19 nor is good mate,these are my personal favourites,

less side affects

excellent gains

more strength

they are good by thereself,but for a awesome stack

cutting

19 nor+andro and eca stack, very high protein diet,moderate carbs lowering them each week, this cycle will produce loads of nandrolone and testosterone in the body,and the eca will strip the fat at the same time. 

bulking

19 nor+androdiol+creatine very high protein diet,more carbs

this cycle will give you huge gains in strength and size,

have you tried eca,andro or 19 nor before mate?

everthing in the shop has to go mate,i can do huge discounts on bulk buys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

cheers for the advice mate its my first cycle of prohormones.

as im cutting i think i will go for that cutting stack you posted when i can get the money together as im a scruffy student lol.

cheers


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board bro, steve has got some deals on pro hormones so now is the time to buy


----------

